# 2nd annual NBC cook off



## smokebuzz (Sep 1, 2008)

Cromestack and I are doing a cookoff at church , got our butts and brisket on at 12:25am, the rest of the cometators are showing up tommarrow,in the daylite.

here is what the inside of my smoker is sposed to look like







Here is what my smoker looks like with a grease fire and no flash






My smoker with a butt and brisket






Cromestacks butt,hopefully this ain't the 17hr's sister


----------



## earache_my_eye (Sep 1, 2008)

So, do you time these with beers, considering it is a "church cookoff"??

Inquiring minds want to know.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 1, 2008)

only wish, we'er on the coffee and dew


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 1, 2008)

Here is my butt,brisket and i put the spares on at 8:30.






Here is cromestacks butt, he just put his turkey on, now he's fighting temps in this wind we'er haven


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 1, 2008)

That some good looking q bro.


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 1, 2008)

We have been busy, some of the folks have been sparement'n with sauce,rubs,glazes, and ALOT of fish that i didnt get many pics of,too busy eaten.


Cromestacks "tom", as he calls it






another competators chops, asst. paster






another comper's chicken






PJ's wings and more chops






A joint fattie?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










my ribblettes, and spare trimmings






remanence of some ribs,mine






The deer fattie


----------



## chromestack (Sep 2, 2008)

Wished he tasted as good as he looked Thanks for all the help Buzz I woulda never made it through my 1st comp if it hadnt been for you been a long weekend though whats next LOL


----------



## walking dude (Sep 2, 2008)

nice nice nice............thankx for the pm buzz............don't know HOW i missed this..................i need to get my biggest ever smoke from yesterday on yet............

why didn't the tom taste good chrome?...did you brine it?


----------



## chromestack (Sep 2, 2008)

I brined him but he stalled I forced him through but the skin got charled tried to do it too quick live and learn


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 2, 2008)

STALLED?, that thing hit 145* and stopped for 3 hours, would never belived if i didn't see it, we tryed 3 other thermos, my head still hurts.

We flaked the skin off, was tastey and juicey, never would have belived that either, dont remember total cook tyme on it, but was fore ever.

In Mikes defence, the turkey he did last weekend was very good, and went perfect


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Buzz and Crome....everything looks great. I bet that turkey was nice and juicy.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 3, 2008)

yeah..........poultry stalling IS unique............

btw.....you know how to catch a wabbit?

unique up on it...............LOLOLOLOL


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 3, 2008)

I have never heard of poultry stalling, i probed it and watched myself,unreal. 2nd turky he ever smoked, and he just came off of a 17hr butt saterday nite, his first also. was there to witness 6hrs of that one also. I think i would have an add in the classifieds if it were me after the weekend he's had, but he's still cranked up to do more.


----------



## daboys (Sep 3, 2008)

That's the spirit!!


----------

